# Solder w water dripping?



## test_dummy (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm trying to solder an area of pipe but it's where the line is comming in to the house.  I had the water turned off and it's been draining for a day but there is a small drip that won't stop.  Is there anyway still solder this pipe?  

I was thinking I could try to raise the end, while I heat the pipe and hope it works.  Are there any other tricks?

I had a compression fitting there but it won't stop leaking... extremely EXTREMELY small leak but still.. i dont want any leaks.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 20, 2010)

Your options are:

1) use a "shark bite" fitting that can be purchased at your local big box store.  These just press on without any soldering required.

2) stuff some bread into the pipe that will temporarily stop the leak and disolve after the repair has been made.

3) purchase a plumber's plug; a jelly plug that will temporarily stop the leak and disolve after the repair has been made.

Tricks of the trade, gotta luv em'


----------



## test_dummy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you so much!  I got a hose that fit into the pipe and blew in it and it got most of the water out.  I raised it as high as i could and put the bread in.  I was able to fix it.  Yay! thk u!


----------



## budro (Aug 20, 2010)

if you ever get in a situation where you have water dripping and can't move the pipe. take the middle of a piece of lightbread and ball it up tight. get ready to solder, then stick the ball of bread up the pipe. use a pencil to push it two or three inches up the pipe. now solder quick. the bread will stop the water dripping and you can get it done. when you turn the water back on the pressure will disapate the bread. you might have a little temporary clog in say the shower or faucet but will clean itself out. small price to pay to get the job done. thanks, buddy


----------



## budro (Aug 20, 2010)

sorry, just read kok328's reply. he beat me to it. i've seen the jelly type, but i love the homeowners face when they know we have a serious water problem and i ask them for a piece of bread. priceless. thanks, buddy


----------

